# VW transmission FAQ



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

post links and info about all the varietys of vw trannys and about the limitied slips.
fifth gear housing gasket part# 020-301-215C dealer list price $7.00
selector shaft detent spring PN# 020-311-597 dealer list $.73

*02B* tranny found in the 5 spd m,anual eurovan, internals are 02a based, with about the only difference being the casing and the use of a rod shifter in place of cables, 
*02C*found in golf rallye, b3 synchro passat. this is a all wheel drive synchro tranny. with internals bassed off the 02a trans with a differeent differential for the rear wheel output shaft, and different casing as a result of this, the bellhousing side s different from a 02a, the other side is the same as 02a
*02D*I don't really know much about this, except that is is the all wheel drive trans for the eurovan, this was *NOT*SOLD IN NORTH AMERICA and the ionternals are 02a/02b based , and I believe with rod shift like the 02B
vr6 outer cv joits will NOT fit into the pre 92 4cyl hubs, the splines are totally different. I tried it myself

*what tools are neccessary to dissasemble and/or rebuild a 020 tranny *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=584235 
*02a into a A1 chassis,  universal 
FAQ  *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1060826 
a possible cause for 2nd grind in the cable shifted trannys, http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1062521 
*brief summary of teardown procedures for 02A transmissions *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=767717 
*this is the reason u run a LSD in a hard driven car, he factory differentials blow appart* http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1188567
*02m 6 speed retrofit *http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1199856
*02A europe only cable clutch info FYI this willl also fit a 02a if using 02A bracketery * http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1063613

_Modified by austin neuschafer at 2:07 PM 10-20-2006_


_Modified by austin neuschafer at 2:07 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## mattblak (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

this page:
http://www.jwsvws.com/Will it fit.htm
has been useful to me in the past
don't miss the links at the bottom


----------



## Ron P (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

020 Tranny info compilation, teardown tips and homebrew tools
Modified 21/Oct/04: New URL 
It contains some notes I made about what tools are required and where you can get by with common tools (or how to make your own special tools) vs. VW special tools. Some photos of custom tools are also included, as well as some advice on teardown and reinstall that I've learned over time.


_Modified by Ron P at 8:07 PM 10-21-2004_


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

If it helps anyone I have a VW motorsports 16v 020 rally box. 
Ratios:
1st .... 2.73 
2nd.... 2.06
3rd .... 1.68
4th .... 1.43
5th .... 1.26
I am using a 4.64 final drive. This box is very short and very close ratio. 
DKB


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (dbottles)*

kraftswerks.com has a complete list of ratios


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (turbodub)*

http://scirocco.dyndns.org/gears/
Ratios and RPM/MPH calculator!


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (A2RicedGTI)*

quote:[HR][/HR]http://scirocco.dyndns.org/gears/
Ratios and RPM/MPH calculator![HR][/HR]​true, but that chart has some bad numbers in it (FF and FN dont share gear sets, just to pick out one error).


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

bump,can this thread be sticky?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (mattblak)*

here are a lot of the O2A tranny codes that I've compiled from 2-3 places:
_________1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P___Notes
ATA====3.778 =2.105 =1.345=0.971=0.795=3.684==Corrado G60
AYL====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684==Corrado G60
CAW====3.77=2.118=1.458=1.034=0.838=3.647==Corrado G60
CDM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.647==Corrado VR6
AGC====3.778 =2.105=1.345=0.971=0.795=3.944= Passat 16V
AYK====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684= Passat 16v
CES====3.778=2.118=1.429=1.029=0.837=3.684== Passat?
CHA====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.917=0.717=3.944==VR6 Canada
CGY====3.778=2.118=1.458=1.029=0.837=3.684== Passat?
CNL====3.778=2.118=1.458=1.029=0.837=3.684==VR6 Passat?
CCM====3.300=1.944=1.308=1.034=0.838=3.389==VR6 Passat, Jetta, Golf
CRU====3.300=1.944=1.308=0.971=0.755=4.24===B4 Passat ABA
CTN====3.778=2.118=1.360=1.029=0.755=3.157==Jetta/Golf TDI
DQY====3.778=2.118=1.360=1.029=0.755=3.389==Jetta/Golf TDI
ASD====3.300=1.944==1.308==1.09==0.717==3.16==TDI I've heard of a few being bought in the USA but I believe its a euro MK3 TDI tranny
CHN==== Golf
CHU==== Passat
O2C trannys (SYNCRO):
CBC,CHD=3.778=2.118=1.360=0.967=0.769=3.938== Passat Syncro CDN
AYR ====3.778=2.118=1.345=0.971=0.756=3.944== Passat Syncro
CDH====3.778=2.118=1.360=0.967=0.769=3.938== Passat Syncro
I will later start a O2J tranny code list as the gears are also swapable. 



_Modified by G60ING at 12:28 AM 2-4-2007_


----------



## A2RicedGTI (Aug 8, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (G60ING)*

Heavy Duty shift linkage kit for linkage operated trannies.
http://4crawler.cruiserpages.com/Diesel/ForSale/ShiftLinkage.shtml


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

For a list of parts needed to install a manual transmission in a car that currently has an automatic transmission, Click here.


[Modified by Racer_X, 12:36 AM 1-17-2003]


----------



## misterwahoo (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (dbottles)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If it helps anyone I have a VW motorsports 16v 020 rally box. 
Ratios:
1st .... 2.73 
2nd.... 2.06
3rd .... 1.68
4th .... 1.43
5th .... 1.26
I am using a 4.64 final drive. This box is very short and very close ratio. 
DKB[HR][/HR]​
WOW!
7200 rpm in 5th is ~ 82mph!
do you get into 3rd leaving your driveway?


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (misterwahoo)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=668397
mk4 tranny ratios


[Modified by racinrocco, 6:57 PM 1-23-2003]


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

Why you should check your transmission lube frequently. A common 5th gear failure problem


----------



## europartsinc.com (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

02m swap into a mk4 http://mistralvr6.topcities.com/02MSwap.html#1 
02j and 02a transmission are interchange able. some of them require replacing the flanges. but is very easy to do with a sledges hammer and a chisel.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

The typical question what 020 tranny should I use with a G60 swap into an A1 or A2:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=731824
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=701377


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (G60ING)*

Lets not let this topic fall off the screen maybe we can find a moderator to leave it sticky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh BTW here is some 02J tranny codes provided by a kind Vortexer that looked them up on his bentley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1.8T trannys coded: EBQ, EMT, EGX, FBW:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.938
TDI trannys coded: DQY, EBJ, EGR:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.788-2.118-1.360-0.971-0.756-3.389
2.0 trannys coded: DZQ, EBP, EGT, EKG, EKH, EMS, EZK, FBV:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.778-2.118-1.360-1.029-0.837-4.235
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389


[Modified by G60ING, 6:00 PM 3-28-2003]


----------



## RMprotune (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (G60ING)*

i have an 8v 020 vw motorsport 
1st 2.50
2nd1.79
3rd1.44
4th1.13
5th1.03
fd was 3.94 its now 4.25


----------



## Dansk Ventoe (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (RMprotune)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (misterwahoo)*

WOW!
7200 rpm in 5th is ~ 82mph!
do you get into 3rd leaving your driveway?
Yep so I now have a 4.20 Final Drive 
8000 RPM in 5th is 108MPH. A little better for my needs. (62cm tire)
DKB


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (RMprotune)*

could you tell me what your speeds are in every gear @ 4000rpm...im trying to determine if my trans has the same gearset....let me know..thanks...


----------



## Ron P (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (arvcube)*

Check the gears chart on scirocco.org, and download my spreadsheet there.
I'm afraid this is becoming something less than an FAQ thread...any way we can clean it up?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Ron P)*

Yea, lets clean it up and make it a sticky. It had disappeared from my page, I had to search for it.


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

8000rpm = 108mph on large tyres O_O
Whoa, and I thought mine was fairly low geared (4 speed after all), 6500 = 118... was looking for ways to get it higher








Just wondering, the low-lube problem with 5th gear... does that affect any others at all? I'm kind of wondering about mine and how to test it (never been done, far as i can tell)... which would be the next to go out of the remaining 4?


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

I think someone needs to break down the tranny codes like O2J and O2A or whatever, so we know what years and what engines they came with. For all years and models if possible.


_Modified by CruiseVW at 3:13 AM 5-5-2003_


----------



## doctordon (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (europartsinc.com)*

[/QUOTE]02j and 02a transmission are interchange able. some of them require replacing the flanges. but is very easy to do with a sledges hammer and a chisel.[/QUOTE]







Whattttt???? These flanges come out very easily if you run 2 long bolts through opposite sides of the flange against the flat areas provided on the case! the flanges will pop right out and this is the preferred method.


_Modified by Dr Don Madbug's Dad at 1:27 PM 5-10-2003_


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Dr Don Madbug's Dad)*

 *02M Into a MK3*  



_Modified by Benbuilt4u at 9:49 PM 6-22-2003_


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

those are both good ideas, wish I would have tried that when taking my trans out, instead I grinded the flange off. lol


----------



## abuthemagician (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

if you have to replace the Torque converter oil seal in an 010 autmatic tranny, the vw part number is 010 409 568. DO NOT buy this from Napa as they gave me the wrong part. (I ended up with a inner wheel bearing seal for drum brakes). I will edit this post when i take a picture of this part.


----------



## Tahrey (Polo1L) (Nov 22, 2002)

OK just to pick some brains... anyone have info on the 084 transmission, codes AKV, AKY, CEL and CEL (it says here ;-) ). That's what's allegedly in my (1991, A3) car.
Unfortunately I have no tachometer so I can't do conclusive tests, but it seems close to the GC tranny, for a 1980s US frame of ref







. That is, at limited revs (6500 or so), it indicates ~30, 53, and 81mph, and will do at least 105 in top without hitting the limiter... Sounds like it's revving about the same at 65-70 in 4th as it does in 3rd at 45-50.
(That is, approx 3.45, 1.91, 1.29, 0.91, and a 3.89 RP.. running 13 inch wheels and 145/70 tyres, speedometer seems set up almost spot-on from timing milestones)
Just trying to determine if they are actually the same box with a different code in US vs Europe. After all it had four different codes in Europe alone







...and makes my quest for the oil drain point a little easier and less likely to lead to disaster...


----------



## racinrocco (Sep 26, 2002)

020 Trans Speedometer cable gears: 
020 3.9= 171 957 821 A (WHITE) 
020 3.6= 171 957 821 B (RED) 
020 4.2= 171 957 821 C (Green)


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*FAQ*

_Modified by Lowjack at 6:27 AM 8-25-2003_


_Modified by Lowjack at 9:33 PM 4-4-2004_


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: FAQ (Lowjack)*

ok...so does anyone have a tranny i could buy?


----------



## G60_Likes_2_Break (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

that sig looks awfully familiar......


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (G60_Likes_2_Break)*

how do o2a tranny and o2j tranny differ from each other? Cause i bought a tranny from Autotech that they built with a qauife 6 speed and lsd. When i went to put it in, the guy at the shop told me it was an o2a. The parts that he told me were different were the shifting linkage and the back-up light plug that comes out of the tranny. Is this it? The tranny went into my mk4 1.8t 2002. If that is all, would that make the tranny an o2a? If so, does anyone wanna buy it? only has 12000 miles, never raced.


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (G60ING)*

is there any way to make it fit in an mk3?


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Italian GTI 1.8T)*

Does VW have any RWD transmissions ???
thinkin hard about a RWD setup on my rocco ..
or at least a AWD


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*

anyone???
or any ideas ???


----------



## Spinyfrog (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*

I've never heard of a RWD VW (except for the new concept car) but a Syncro drivetrain (from a Rallye or a Passat) or the new 4-motion are both exceptional AWD systems.
The Syncro would be easier to swap into the Rocoo but you need to cut out the floorpan and build a new "doghouse"
There's a guy in the UK with a Sycnro Scirocco, its sweet!


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Spinyfrog)*

well thats not really a issue here ..
the only thing im afraid of here is that my new motor will tear that setup to bits and pieces and im gonna be stuck on the side of the road ...
the only reason being is that my car is out for a bit of chasy reinforcement ( 12pt. roll cage ) and the guy said that he can do whatever i want while the car is there !! 
so i thought a 4wd system would be nice but what would work with a 2.0L 16v motor and not tear it up after the extended modifications i have done to the engine which will almost spit out close to 600Hp to the wheels !!!!


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*

what hae you done to get that uh power!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (Italian GTI 1.8T)*

heres the specs ...
16V Head:
- Ported and Polished
- Black Nitrided Stainless intake Valves ( 0.95mm Oversized )
- Inconel Exhaust Valves ( 0.99mm Oversized )
- Titanium Retainers and Titanium Spring seats
- Heavy-Duty Springs
- Converted to Solid Lifter Head
- Schrick 260/267 Cam set
9A Block:
- Knife Edged Crank
- Carillo Titanium Rods w/ Roller Bearings
- JE Low Compression Pistons (8:1)
- Ceramic Main Bearings 
- High Flow / High Pressure Oil Pump
- Remote Oil filter kit and thermostatic oil cooler
- Schrick Aluminum Oil pan
- Main Bearing Reinforcement Girdle (1/2" thick)
Turbo and Intake/Exhaust:
- Malta T66->.56A/R Turbine .55 Compressor
- Inovative Turbo Systems wastegate (Pro-Gate)
- Inovative Turbo Systems Pro-Gate Adapter
- DTA E48EXP Engine Management 
- Custom Shortie Intake Manifold w/Big Bore Webber TB & Staged Injectors
( Bank 1- 320cc, Bank 2- 750cc)
- Custom Turbo Header
- Custom 3" Mandrel-bent Turbo back w/Borla XR1 Muffler
Transmission and Clutch:
UNKNOWN


----------



## Jetrocco16v (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco G60T* »_
so i thought a 4wd system would be nice but what would work with a 2.0L 16v motor and not tear it up after the extended modifications i have done to the engine which will almost spit out close to 600Hp to the wheels !!!!









this is a question i frequently ask myself
does anyone know the amount of power the difrent VW audi AWD systems can take


----------



## Joshua16 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (CruiseVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_I think someone needs to break down the tranny codes like O2J and O2A or whatever, so we know what years and what engines they came with. For all years and models if possible.

_Modified by CruiseVW at 3:13 AM 5-5-2003_


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Joshua16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joshua16* »_I think someone needs to break down the tranny codes like O2J and O2A or whatever, so we know what years and what engines they came with. For all years and models if possible.

i have updated rons spreadsheet to show 02A and 02J.
you can view the page here.
enjoy!


----------



## jason21066 (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Allyn)*

What is needed to swap a g60 o2a into a MKIII 2.0 and then once I have it in later i plan on swapping in a 1.8t would it bolt in as well?


----------



## jason21066 (Nov 19, 2003)

going once.. twice.. anybody know?


----------



## Joshua12V (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (jason21066)*

The 2.0 is a 020 not a 02A they are not interchangeable, unless you plan on putting in a hydraulic clutch. I don't know what tranny the 1.8T is but it probably will not fit a 020.


----------



## Italian GTI 1.8T (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Joshua12V)*

1.8t is an 02j. completely different from an 020 or 02a


----------



## jason21066 (Nov 19, 2003)

well.. what would be needed to make it work, I have heard it bolts right up.. I guess thats not true?


----------



## Scirocco G60T (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (jason21066)*

it bolts up to the motor but not into the car.
then 020 uses diffrent mounting then the 02A.
you need special mounts to make the 02A work in a car that was originaly equiped with the 020.
Im not sure how different the 02A is from the 02J.
Eurospec from Toronto makes a hydraulic clutch kit for the A1 chasy to convert over to the newer hydraulic clutch.
I bought the kit myself and now waiting for the final components (1st,2nd and 3rd straight cut gearing, Quaife LSD) of the transmission before im gonna drop everything in.
BTW...
What about this ???
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1060826 
theres the info for the guys that want to swap a 02A into a car equiped with an 020











_Modified by Scirocco G60T at 6:03 AM 1-16-2004_


----------



## jason21066 (Nov 19, 2003)

need a little more help.. forget the 020, its not worth the time to get that working, its going to be a 1.8t with a o2a tranny.. above someone said "you can just swap the shift tower (linkage and reverse switch) between the 02a and 02J." so it sounds like that is all thats needed to make it work with a 1.8t, but what is needed to make it fit into my car? Mounts and who sells them? Etc? Thanks, it seems like a lot of people are doing 1.8t's with o2a's so maybe this question will answer it for a lot of mk3 people.


----------



## Ron P (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (G60_Likes_2_Break)*

I'd like to suggest we keep this thread as an FAQ, hoping that folks post what they do know, or ask wide spectrum questions (such as the differences between two tranny types). Some questions drift away from this.
Thanks for your consideration,


----------



## jason21066 (Nov 19, 2003)

well mine is a FAQ so it would be nice if someone could answer it so its in the FAQ's.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (jason21066)*

I have CDM gearing and a quaife in my G60's tranny. I have not been back to the track with this setup but it certainly is much more streetable. I have a .756 5th gear and this is great when combined with a small pulley on the charger as it runs less RPMs while cruising on the highway. But playing around in 5th gear just is not the same as with the G60's .795 5th and the Vr6's 4th gear tops out at about 110-115mph. 
here is the topic I made after doing it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=798125
here are a few topics you might want to take a look at:
02A/02J gear ratios, prices, and some other helpful hints  
tearing a 02a tranny down to its sub assemblies 
02a/02j tranny code location


----------



## Hugh Gordon (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: (jason21066)*

The 020 from your 2.0 should bolt right up to the 1.8t, and the car, since that's where it came from. The 2.0 and 1.8t blocks are pretty much the same.


----------



## 69523 (Sep 12, 2002)

*Re: (Hugh Gordon)*

Figured I post these links in FAQ since they seem to be popular topics.
Heads-up: VW "Lifetime" auto transmission fluid (baloney!!!)
Adjusting 01M auto transmission line pressure from the TDI fourms
How to for changing 01M auto transmission fluid
Tips for changing ATF on 09A tiptronic transmission


_Modified by baomo at 10:20 AM 3-4-2004_


----------



## WhiteMKIII (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (baomo)*

my 02O tranny blew in my 93 VW Golf 5 spd, I was offered Y2 trannys by two different people, now what makes me want them is the closer gear ratios, but the question I have is *are these Y2 trannys (because they are older) more likely to break with the power my 2.0 is putting out?*
Not only do I want a tranny that makes my car run, but will handle it.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (RedMKIII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedMKIII* »_my 02O tranny blew in my 93 VW Golf 5 spd, I was offered Y2 trannys by two different people, now what makes me want them is the closer gear ratios, but the question I have is *are these Y2 trannys (because they are older) more likely to break with the power my 2.0 is putting out?*


Totally depends on mileage and condition, but the 2Y (it's not Y2) tranny has the same diameter input and output shafts as the 020 box which came in your Mk3, so in terms of design it's as beefy as your original box. Any 020 tranny, noa matter what diameter shafts, can handle the mighty 115 hp of an ABA engine, and a good bit more.


----------



## WhiteMKIII (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
can handle the mighty 115 hp of an ABA engine 






















-----------^
Alright ill keep you guys posted on what happens, if possible I want to get the tranny and put it in with a friend of mine who knows what he's doing. Always good to learn more about your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco G60T* »_heres the specs ...
16V Head:
- Ported and Polished
- Black Nitrided Stainless intake Valves ( 0.95mm Oversized )
- Inconel Exhaust Valves ( 0.99mm Oversized )
- Titanium Retainers and Titanium Spring seats
- Heavy-Duty Springs
- Converted to Solid Lifter Head
- Schrick 260/267 Cam set
9A Block:
- Knife Edged Crank
- Carillo Titanium Rods w/ Roller Bearings
- JE Low Compression Pistons (8:1)
- Ceramic Main Bearings 
- High Flow / High Pressure Oil Pump
- Remote Oil filter kit and thermostatic oil cooler
- Schrick Aluminum Oil pan
- Main Bearing Reinforcement Girdle (1/2" thick)
Turbo and Intake/Exhaust:
- Malta T66->.56A/R Turbine .55 Compressor
- Inovative Turbo Systems wastegate (Pro-Gate)
- Inovative Turbo Systems Pro-Gate Adapter
- DTA E48EXP Engine Management 
- Custom Shortie Intake Manifold w/Big Bore Webber TB & Staged Injectors
( Bank 1- 320cc, Bank 2- 750cc)
- Custom Turbo Header
- Custom 3" Mandrel-bent Turbo back w/Borla XR1 Muffler
Transmission and Clutch:
UNKNOWN












































Innovative Turbo rocks! I am also working with them for a custom bi-turbo sequential system set up on my 1.8T Passat!


----------



## SN2BDNGRZB55 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Jetrocco16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetrocco16v* »_
this is a question i frequently ask myself
does anyone know the amount of power the difrent VW audi AWD systems can take

VW/AUDI AWD systems pretty can take everything you throw at them. An associate of mine has an S4 that puts down over 450 hp at the wheels and the only thing he did was add a reinforced drive shaft. I specifically asked him about that and he said the quattro system can take a whole bunch of abuse! He is at a Stage VI set up on his engine... I wouldn't worry about any quattro system.. syncro however I have no clue.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*

Hey Scirocco G60T, you are actually one of the reasons I started a new thread over in the Drag Racing forum....."What are some cars to be watching for this year?". Are you planning to run at import drag events across Canada/US? 
Also, some technical questions. Why titanium valve spring _seats_?? They don't even move! Also, why convert to solid lifter if you're only going to run a mild camset like 260/268 blend? 
Cheers


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: 020 F-series + 16v???*

Hey guys. I'm a newb at transmission in general, and I'm hoping you can help me out. I just got done reading the 020 gear charts posted here. I decided that the FN tranny thats in my rabbit now, has nice close gearing, but with a equally nice tall 5th. I'd like to swap a 16v in in the future, possibly even turbo'd. Do you guys think the FN would hold it if equipped with an LSD, bolt kit, etc?


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 020 F-series + 16v??? (Goat)*

im using an FN in the rieger, behing a 2.0 16v. no turbo, but im not exactly easy on the tranny - no issues at all, other than the grinding 5th syncro, but that was a problem before i installed the tranny. anyhow, FN should be just fine for a turbo 16v.


----------



## mini22vw (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (dbottles)*

That transmission could work for me do you still have it if so what do you want for it?


----------



## mini22vw (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (RMprotune)*

I can use that trans how much to get it.


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (mini22vw)*

For using a 02A without a hydro clutch, get a Clutch cable from a Transporter: P/N: 02B141708A


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco G60T* »_Does VW have any RWD transmissions ???
thinkin hard about a RWD setup on my rocco ..
or at least a AWD









I've seen a few, actually some of the stock rally editions came 4 motion in europe, I've also seen this chick with a all wheel corrado, she is selling the car for 15K, everything reconditioned, car looks like brand new, took out everything and re did everything, really nice one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so I think it is possible, you can prolly talk to her, I've seen her in car domain, I've thought about a 4 motion VW too, MK2, it will be sweet.


----------



## jetta8v (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: (zero666cool)*

there was a post somewhere here on the tex regarding a General Motors Gear oil that is known to reduce the grinds in transmissions with bad syncros. I searched all over and cannot find it. Does anyone know the part # for the stuff I'm talking about?
TIA
Edit: found it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1175284


_Modified by jetta8v at 9:27 AM 8-3-2004_


----------



## VWCaddy (Jun 25, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (A2RicedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2RicedGTI* »_Heavy Duty shift linkage kit for linkage operated trannies.
http://4crawler.cruiserpages.com/Diesel/ForSale/ShiftLinkage.shtml

That URL has changed:
http://www.MissingLinkZ.com/
-or-
http://www.4crawler.com/Diesel...shtml


----------



## aarentylen (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (VWCaddy)*

Is there a link for changing the fluid on a 97 vr6?
thxs


----------



## gotclout (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (aarentylen)*

I think I read through all of these. I am amazed about the loss of 5th gear post. It happened to me and I had no idea it was so common.
Someone should post how the leak starts. like broken seals, etc...
Also someone should explain the diff between the 3 transcodes for 5spd mk3 trannys
CHE DFQ and the other one...also explain why it is or is not ok to replace one with the other of diff types


----------



## Electron Man (Sep 21, 1999)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (gotclout)*

*VR6 (02A) Shift Box Bushing Replacement.*
The Shift Box is located inside the car under the shift boot. Several bushings inside the shift box may need replacing if your car is more than 8yrs old or has more than 125K miles. My 95 Passat wouldn’t easily engage first gear because of a *missing plastic cuplet that fits on a ball stud at bottom passengers side of metal shift cage*. If the cuplet is worn or missing, it will be very difficult to engage first gear and you’ll hear a metallic clanking sound when moving the shift lever from side to side. No matter how hard you try, the situation can not be corrected by making adjustments to either cable end on top of tranny. 
Parts replaced:
1. 357 711 590 B, Bushing, Clear hat-shaped located at front of shift cage
2. 357 711 590 C, Bushing, Gray hat-shaped located at rear of shift cage
3. 357 711 164, Cuplet, Clear spherical located on ball stud at bottom of shift cage
4. 357 711 234 A, Hex Bolt, stainless steel located below shift weight (top of tranny)
All parts except the hex bolt are located inside the shift box. To replace both bushings and the cuplet, the long pivot pin (running front to rear) must be removed. Remove the 13mm retaining bolt first. Next, the circlip on drivers side of the shift cage gets removed. Removal of this circlip allows the white plastic “cross” (which shift shaft runs through) to be removed from the shift cage.
Once the shift cage is out, both bushings were greased and replaced. The small cuplet needs to have the “eye” opened up some (use a flat blade screwdriver) before it would fit over the ball stud.
While the shift cage was out, I removed the special cotter pin at the bottom of shift shaft that retains the front/rear shift cable. Use a jewelers screwdriver through one eye of the cotter pin (and your thumb on the other side) so you don’t lose the cotter pin when removing it. Since no replacement for the cable end bushing was available, I used about 3-4 inches of Teflon tape wrapped around the pin at the bottom of shift shaft to compensate for slop in the bushing…this may be a “getto” fix, but it beats replacing a shift cable.
Place the front/rear cable end back onto the shift shaft pin, then carefully push the cotter pin back through the hole in the shift shaft pin. Next, replace the circlip after installing the plastic “cross” onto the shift cage. Now lower the shift cage so that the new bushings align with the holes in the shift box and the plastic covered ball stud aligns with the side/side relay lever. Slide the pivot pin in from the front of shift box (use a flat blade screwdriver to help the pivot pin over the flange in the body sheet metal….or use a Dremel tool to grind away the flange). Replace the 13mm bolt that retains the pivot pin.
The hex bolt runs through the shift weight on top of transmission. The front/rear shift cable also attaches to this hex bolt. Replacement should be straightforward.
The above parts (#1-3) were about $4 from the dealer; however, if you buy a short shifter these parts (minus the cuplet) are usually included. The hex bolt (#4) was about $13…not bad for a custom machined factory part.
Bushing replacement should take about 2-3 hours.


----------



## emilio_55 (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (G60ING)*

I NEED HELP. WHAT KIND OF TRANNY DOES MY JETTA HAVE.
*1998 8v 2.0 - Standard.* 
Part # is *DFQ13018* 14-4
IS IT A *020* or a *02A*, *02J*
PLEASE HELP. ----> [email protected]
THANKS,
EMILIO_55 -


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (emilio_55)*

You have an 020. For more info on gear ratios just use one of the links provided near the top of the first page of this FAQ


----------



## InProJettar (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Mr Black)*

tried search function..to no avail. I just change the gear oil in my Jetta 8v, with a pre 9/8/87 tranny. I'm curious whether there is a special trick to getting the speedo gear/cable back in the hole


----------



## trixrabite (Nov 29, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (InProJettar)*

I was wondering what happens when you end up losing 5 gear do to low oil in the transmission. I have not had my car in 5 th gear do to not driving it that fast. I bought it with a clunking noise and using a board against the transmission case I heard like a clunk every time it made a revolution. I thought at fist the noise was being caused by a bad axle but after lifting the car up and checking the play it does not have much play at all at the wheels. I started it up and put it into gear and did notice this clunking noise. The cause of this clunk also has an affect on the car as it tends to place a load on the engine. It shifts through the gears ok, all though I have not had it up to 5 th gear. I have not driven it above 30 mph but the noise is definitely there and as I said i placed a board against the case with it in gear and did hear a very distinct thump every revoltion. I am not sure if it resides in the transmission itself or in the differential. I am not sure if anyone has run across this problem, or if it means I will have to take the transmission apart in order to find the problem...


----------



## nerv69 (Aug 13, 2004)

oy whats up guys, im new to this forum, but yah could you guys help me crossreferece a repacement tranny, i have a 87 gt 8v, i havent really taken it off to see whats wrong, but it would be nice to know what other car i could pull one off of. thanks paul


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Mr Black)*

You have an 020 gearbox, which is common to Mk1 through Mk3 4-cylinder cars. You can thus take a replacement box from damn near any car you want. Only real variable is axle output flange size. 
What type of use will your tranny see? 


_Modified by Mr Black at 6:41 PM 1-13-2005_


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (Scirocco G60T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco G60T* »_it bolts up to the motor but not into the car.
then 020 uses diffrent mounting then the 02A.
you need special mounts to make the 02A work in a car that was originaly equiped with the 020.


sorry but i installed a 02A tranny from a passat 16v into my 91 jetta originally equipped with a 020 tranny without using any special mounts
sure i had to install the shifter box but the passat tranny bracket bolted into the mount just like the other bracket bolted on with the 02A


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Can someone help me out and let me know how many bottles of Redline MTL I need for my CCM tranny in my VR? Spanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jason_Reuben (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

I thought the 16v hubs will fit vr6 cv joints.


----------



## kthibeault (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Ron P)*

Do you have this transmission for sale? If not, do you know of anyone who has one like yours for sale?
Thanks,


----------



## kthibeault (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (RMprotune)*

Can you please tell me the amount you are asking for the transmission?
Please e-mail me back at: [email protected]
Thanks for you help!


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Broke)*

Can anyone tell me what year the 020 stopped using the small spline input shaft and went to the larger one? I know most A2's have the small spline trans on the 8v motors but what about the 16v a2? Are those all small spline as well?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (branicVW)*

Pretty sure all 16v trannies plus Mk3 020's have the thicker shafts.


----------



## branicVW (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Mr Black)*

ok thanks, thats what i thought. Just needed to make sure







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

Can anyone tell me what car the 2Y transmission is from originally?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (KingofNod)*

The 2.0 16v cars


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (KingofNod)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofNod* »_Can anyone tell me what car the 2Y transmission is from originally?
 starting from about 8/87 production date020 trans equiped 16v cars.


----------



## hubswoud (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Broke)*

I am sure sombody knows of the perfect 5spd inline trany to mesh with my 2001 Canadian Tdi Golf engine,so I can stuff it in the back of a 69 Lotus EuropaThe old fox inline is the closesest I can think of ;any other ideas would be greatly appreciated!Are there any european tdi in line setups?


----------



## hubswoud (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (hubswoud)*

What I am looking for is an in line transaxele,to mate with a Tdi eng,am I going to have to break the bank & look to Porshe?


----------



## ethixelite (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (hubswoud)*

I have a mk4 2000 jetta 2.0
Is my tranny a 020?


----------



## artic_fox (Aug 7, 2004)

*Please tell me about draining the beast.*

I just got out from under the gear box and have to ask, if I just remove the reverse shaft screw can I completely drain the case and if so does it have to be in a certain gear BEFORE removing the screw or is neutral ok? I just don't know what that reverse screw does and what it's connected to inside the case. Fear is that if I remove, I'll hear something drop in the case and I'll have to pull the whole damn thing. 
Also where are you all finding a 17mm allen key? Improvising? When I looked at the two drain plugs, the 17mm and the one on the side I can't understand how you guys are completely draining the box other than turning the car on it's drivers side door. Are you using a siphon pump







? I don't care how long it takes to get it out of the reverse hole if that what it takes to drain it all. Please help, thanks.


----------



## crm98 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Please tell me about draining the beast. (artic_fox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *artic_fox* »_
Also where are you all finding a 17mm allen key? Improvising? When I looked at the two drain plugs, the 17mm and the one on the side I can't understand how you guys are completely draining the box other than turning the car on it's drivers side door. Are you using a siphon pump







? I don't care how long it takes to get it out of the reverse hole if that what it takes to drain it all. Please help, thanks.

You can get the 17mm alen at Checker Auto. I got mine there for about $5.


----------



## artic_fox (Aug 7, 2004)

Cool one problem solved. The only other answer I need now is what that reverse screw is about. I must say I just rechecked and realized I was looking at the lower area of the bell housing, duuaa! Just shows how long it's been since I last did a clutch.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: (artic_fox)*

im looking for torque specs of the 2 transmission shafts ..the 2 big Torx bolts at the end of the shafts in a 02A tranny
and i would need the torque spec for the axle flanges screws

thank you


----------



## ChronDubb (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

Can anyone please tell me what first generation transmissions can be used with second generation VW's? I have a '89 Jetta converted to the 2.0 8v, which I was running another '89 Jetta's tranny with. So the tranny stop working the other day and I am wondering if I can use the 5 speed on my 1984 Jetta 1.7 8v, anyone know if it will work?


----------



## mkiii2.0jetta (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (ChronDubb)*

I just blew a 020 tranny in my MK3 2.0 8v turbo and am trying to sort out what will and will not work in my car. I want a beefier tranny but i dont know what will work. I know with an 02a i have to change out to a hydro clutch setup and the shifter is totally different but if it'll work i want to do it. also what other strong trannys with a little bit longer gearing than the 020 will work on a 2.0 Mk3. I am making about 200hp and want to do a 16v head swap in the future so i am planning for like 250 to 300 hp in the future and need something better than the piece of **** 020 that is a sad excuse for a tranny. I need to get this all figured out quick so i can get moving on whatever needs to be done.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Cabrio1.8T)*

does anyone have any pix of the manual clutch conversion? I have all the parts except the mounting bracket and would like to see wht the original (Passat/Santana) cable bracket looks like. its NLA at the dealer.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (OhioBenz)*

Ahh! I found some pics! 








the dubious NLA manual clutch bracket! Looks like it is attached to the trans mount!








my prepped trans all ready to go into the GLI - less the cable bracket....!


_Modified by OhioBenz at 10:56 PM 6-24-2005_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (Cabrio1.8T)*

i'll be posting a complete 020 to 02A swap with pix as soon as i'm done doing mine.
current pix at: http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...um=35


_Modified by OhioBenz at 12:24 PM 6-27-2005_


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (OhioBenz)*

Swap 99% done, car is on the road, minor details left.
http://www.hotdub.com/pictures...um=35


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*WHY!!!*

anyone have an idea as to why this part broke on my o2a?


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: WHY!!! (OhioBenz)*

*Where can i get a full kit of motor mounts*? 
i like the KCD mounts, also the VF, but i have a swapped vr6?

*edited for you austin







*

_Modified by 2manvr6 at 1:47 AM 7-27-2005_


_Modified by 2manvr6 at 1:48 AM 7-27-2005_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_whoa, now that is the first time I have ehard of or seen one of those break










that doesnt really make me feel better to be the first one to do it.....


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (OhioBenz)*

its an 89 gti with an obd 1 vr6..... 
let me know about the motor mounts, i dont want anything too stiff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 2manvr6 at 1:48 AM 7-27-2005_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (2manvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2manvr6* »_ i ended up jb welding the piece back together. luckily it wasnt in 2 pieces (yet) otherwise i would've had to replace it for sure...... 


well its in 2 pieces now..... jb weld didnt do a damn thing 4 me


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

anyone know how hard it is to replace that part, or where to get one from???


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_JB weld is over rated. 
now how did this end up in the trans faq??????

i was trying to figure out what caused the part to break.....


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*

How can i strengthen the shfiter assembly all together?
im going to have the new piece here welded around the edges. 








its a two piece design that appears to be spot welded together in a few areas.


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re:  (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_I would go with a new one, I have never seen or heard of one break, but theire is a big possibility it will break again at or beside he welds

oh dont worry i am getting a new one, already ordered it







. im still going to have the new one welded around the sides of the lever


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

cars back on the road, thanks 2 everyones help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by 2manvr6 at 10:23 PM 7-28-2005_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

and for my final post (for now) in this forum, id like to show u the old and new shifter lever. my friend welded nice beads on both sides of the piece to help prevent it from breaking again. i took side by side pics for comparison. 
















he's a paint guy so he _had_ to grind, primer and paint the part when he was done....


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (2manvr6)*

haha, I broke one of those like 15 months(33k miles) ago.. 
royally sucked, $12 part, $20 overnight shipping. Nobody in pregon had one when I broke mine nor ever heard of it breaking.

















_Modified by TMTuned99.5Golf at 6:29 PM 3-12-2006_


----------



## 2manvr6 (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TMTuned99.5Golf* »_haha, I broke one of those like 15 months(33k miles) ago.. 
royally sucked, $112 part, $20 overnight shipping. Nobody in pregon had one when I broke mine nor ever heard of it breaking.
















dayum $112, mine was only $14 + 7 for the overnight....glad to hear im not the only one whos broken these things. 
did yours break in the same place?


----------



## SooprmanX (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

MK2 ghetto shifter alignment DIY
http://www.strictlyea.com/features/diyshifter.html


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

my 5th gear just died in my 97 jetta GT 2.0. I have an 88 jetta gl, can i swap the transmissions? will everything work right or will i have to replace anything?
I think I am purchasing a totaled 91 gti for 150 and will be using its trans and clutch.


_Modified by yeayeayea at 9:42 PM 8-20-2005_


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*

in case it was driving anyone else bonkers as well- the bolt for the 020 speedo gear plate (that holds the cable into the tranny) is M7X1.25- a thread pitch that is incredibly difficult to find in places other than the dealer. thanks vw! the bolts that hold the lower inspection plate to the bellhousing are M7X1.0, some hardware stores will carry these.


----------



## N'Syncro (Jul 27, 2001)

*Re: (tkic)*

Since Kraftwerks is no longer around, and since they had the best info on which trannies where in what cars, is there anywhere else to get that info, or can we create that again..... CORRECT ME IF I'm WRONG:
020 - Mk1, Mk2, Mk3, Scirocco, B4 passat 4cyl gasoline engines,
02A - Corrado, B3 Passat, B4 passat TDI & VR6, Mk3 VR6 & TDI
02J - Mk4, B5
02M - 6 speeds from Mk4's
???


_Modified by N'Syncro at 4:15 PM 10-5-2005_


----------



## InProJettar (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (yeayeayea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yeayeayea* »_my 5th gear just died in my 97 jetta GT 2.0. I have an 88 jetta gl, can i swap the transmissions? will everything work right or will i have to replace anything?
I think I am purchasing a totaled 91 gti for 150 and will be using its trans and clutch.

_Modified by yeayeayea at 9:42 PM 8-20-2005_

The 020 trannies after (I think) 96 have a larger mainshaft, so if you want to put in an earlier 020 you'll need an early 8v clutch disc


----------



## Grinster24 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Broke)*

I have a MK3 VR6 and my master cylinder went bad. I bought a new one and heard that it isn't that hard to accomplish on my own. I was wondering if someone could give me the steps or a site that has them on how to swap the master cylinder out? Thanks


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Grinster24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinster24* »_I have a MK3 VR6 and my master cylinder went bad. I bought a new one and heard that it isn't that hard to accomplish on my own. I was wondering if someone could give me the steps or a site that has them on how to swap the master cylinder out? Thanks

are you lost?









JK
Nice pictures man. I'm sure that will help alot of people out. Now lets see a bolt kit installed


----------



## Grinster24 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_
are you lost?









JK
Nice pictures man. I'm sure that will help alot of people out. Now lets see a bolt kit installed









no im not lost...just looking for help


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Grinster24)*

ok, well this is the vw tranmission FAQ thread







..... my guess would be to look in the Technical section under BRAKES or the DIY FAQ in the MK3 forurms, or start a new thread in the MK3 forums asking for help.


----------



## Grinster24 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Lowjack)*

Well its my clutch pedal that is gone not my brakes...so thats why i figured it should be under transmissions...thanks tho


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Grinster24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grinster24* »_I have a MK3 VR6 and my master cylinder went bad. I bought a new one and heard that it isn't that hard to accomplish on my own. I was wondering if someone could give me the steps or a site that has them on how to swap the master cylinder out? Thanks


sorry, just didn't see "clutch" anywhere in there


----------



## Grinster24 (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: (Lowjack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lowjack* »_

sorry, just didn't see "clutch" anywhere in there
 sorry about that


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Grinster24)*

Does anyone rebuild or know of someone that rebuilds transmissions. Preferably around the east coast.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Broke)*

Good stuff Broke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Broke (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

BrokeVW.com
*Lock the PP Trick* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/images/pic 036ss.jpg
*MK1/MK2 020 Mounts* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/020mount.html
*Reverse Switch Wiring* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/reverseswitch.html
*TO/Finger Check* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/TO.html
*020 Oil Change* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/020oil.html
*020 5th Swap* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/5thswap.html
*020 Tooth Count/Ratios* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/020ratios.html
*020 Flange Removal* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/020flange.html
*020 Pushrod Seal/Bushing* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/020seal.html
*020 Release Arm* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/releasearm.html
*020 5th Damage* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/5thdamage.html
*020 Diff Shim Kit Test* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/difftest.html
*020 Teardown* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/teardown.html
*020 Rebuild* - http://www.BrokeVW.com/020rebuild.html

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Good stuff Broke http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

People will be confused you replied to a post of mine before I posted it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Broke


_Modified by Broke at 2:09 PM 7-12-2006_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (Broke)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Broke* »_
People will be confused you replied to a post of mine before I posted it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










But it used to be there, I swear it.....








Or maybe I can just convince everyone I'm clairvoyant and I knew something cool was coming down the pipeline


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (austin neuschafer)*

O2J Transmission Oil Change Tutorial


----------



## sortastock (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's a question I've been trying to get answered on these forums...
Will any 020 9A work in my 95 jetta w/a 2.0? I see there are a lot of different codes... but essentially, can I make any of them work for my car, even one from a mk2?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sortastock)*

YES.
Any 020 works in any 020-equipped car. The only variables are the clutch disc (16v and Mk3 ABA trannies need a larger disc which fits on their larger output shafts) and possibly some extra bolts/mounts for the Mk1 trannies when they are installed in later cars.


----------



## sortastock (Jul 18, 2005)

Thank You very much.
When ordering a clutch, i can just order it for the 16v car, correct?
Are those out put shafts 100 mm where mine would be 90mm?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (sortastock)*

This is where you need to get all the details right








The 9A code TRANSMISSION does not need a 16v clutch disc. If it is however a tranny from a car equipped with a 9A MOTOR (ie a 2.0 16v from a Mk2), then yes you need a 16v clutch disc. But if the tranny itself is 9A then it is just a regular 8v transmission- it just happens to share the gear ratios with the 16v box. 
As for the size of the driveshaft flanges, I THINK the 9A box had 90mm but I'm not sure, you will need to verify that.


----------



## tragik (Jul 10, 2005)

hey guys, i'm in a bind! Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but i'll give it a try.
I was wondering if there is a guide/faq somewhere to a. change the clutch and b. change the cv joints on a 98 jetta gt...as far as the cv joint goes, i dont want to change the whole axle, i've the joints already....and i need to at least know the size of the 'specialty' tool to remove them...
'preciate it...


----------



## scrmn (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (tragik)*

Does any one know how much a dry 020 tranny weighs?
Looking to ship one but not sure what to put in for a wieght.
Thanks:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (scrmn)*

IIRC, I usually end up with an 85lb completely package.


----------



## scrmn (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks


----------



## phatvr6 (Nov 13, 2001)

An 02M from a golf v6 4motion weighs 65KG (142lbs)


----------



## sortastock (Jul 18, 2005)

does anyone have a link on how to replace an 020? I'll be swapping in an 020 this weekend into my 95 jetta and i'm looking for some advice and pointers...


----------



## V.A.G. (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

HELP!!
The 020 bolts right up to the 1.8t, but can I use the clutch from the 1.8T? or do I have to change it to the 020 clutch???


----------



## H2oWerker (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (CruiseVW)*

Please!

_Quote, originally posted by *CruiseVW* »_I think someone needs to break down the tranny codes like O2J and O2A or whatever, so we know what years and what engines they came with. For all years and models if possible.

_Modified by CruiseVW at 3:13 AM 5-5-2003_


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*TDI 5th gear for MkIV 02J/02A transmission - part numbers and sources*

For those folks who want to convert their 5th gear to TDI spec, here is the info you're looking for:
*What does the taller 5th gear actually do to your RPMs?*








Stock VR6 5th (dashed cyan line) compared with 0.755 (blue) and 0.717 (purple) gears.

*Where to get the gears?*
http://www.autotech.com/prod_drive_gearconv.htm
http://thescirocco.com can get Autotech parts at %10 off.
http://vwgenuineparts.com 
http://www.1stvwparts.com
http://www.worldimpex.com
http://www.tdiparts.com
Your local VW dealer will generally match online prices and won't charge shipping if you ask nicely or if they have a "web wholesale" offer.
El Romano Loco can get the gears for you at German wholesale cost
Transmission rebuilders
VWVortex classifieds


*Part numbers:*

30/39 (0.769) gearset DEA,EBF,EGS:
02A311361N gear output shaft
02A311158L change gear propshaft

34/45 (0.755) gearset DQY,EBJ,EGR:
This is the most popular conversion for non-diesel folks since this is the OEM gearset for many North American TDI models. You can find these for about $100 used from transmission rebuilders or TDI dubber who have swapped to a 0.6xx gear.
02A311361Q gear output shaft 
02A311158E change gear propshaft

29/39 (0.744) gearset EWX,EUH:
Euro models only?
02A311361AD gear output shaft
02A311158AE change gear propshaft

33/46 (0.717) gearset CZL:
This is best for cars with a higher ratio R&P or significant power adders. This is the kit that Autotech sells. (BTW I have this on my MkIV VR6 Kinetic stage 2 turbo @7PSI. Works really well on the highway - rarely requires a shift into 4th. The turbo spools so fast that I can still pass in 5th gear!)
02A311361M gear output shaft
02A311158R change gear propshaft

28/40 (0.700) gearset:
From an older Eurovan - hard to find
02A311361AM gear output shaft
02A311158AF change gear propshaft

32/47 (0.681) gearset:
From an older Transporter Synchro - note 02D part numbers as opposed to 02A. Most popular upgrade for TDI folks.
02D311361 gear output shaft
02D311158 change gear propshaft

25/38 (0.658) gearset:
From European TDI 2.0. Installation requires modification to existing spring plate or purchase of matching smaller spring plate.
02Z311361A gear output shaft
02Z311158A change gear propshaft


*DIY guide:*
http://www.rpi.edu/~carabd/gearswap.pdf



_Modified by phatvw at 12:25 AM 3-12-2007_


----------



## david_594 (May 16, 2004)

There is a .658 5th gear set for the 02a/02j tranny also.
.658 5th gear set:
Requires modification to spring
plate. If you dont know what a
spring plate is go with the .681.
02Z 311 ###A








02Z 311 ###A










_Modified by david_594 at 1:24 AM 5-9-2006_


----------



## Krutonvw (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (david_594)*

I have an question. I want to do a 16vg60 setup in my coupe. I got a 1.8 16v block, can I use an 02A tranny with it? Is it a direct bolt on or do I have to anything special? Plz LMK.


----------



## BLWN4BNGR (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (Krutonvw)*

This thread really needs to be cleaned up! For a FAQ, this is a mess.







I mean going through 5 pages of B.S. to get some real info, is not my idea of a FAQ.








There is a lot of good information in there. Kinda hard to find it though.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: TDI 5th gear for MkIV 02J transmission - part numbers and sources (phatvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phatvw* »_
DIY guide:
http://linux.itsafish.com/gearswap.pdf


Anyone have a copy of this doc? I will re-host it locally and we can update this link. Doing this this week.
-m http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (BLWN4BNGR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLWN4BNGR* »_This thread really needs to be cleaned up! For a FAQ, this is a mess.







I mean going through 5 pages of B.S. to get some real info, is not my idea of a FAQ.








There is a lot of good information in there. Kinda hard to find it though.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2348933
I re-built the current FAQ in that thread, but noone would sticky it. I got every last piece of information out of the current FAQ, but noone paid attention to my work. In fact, I shouldn't even be having this conversation in this thread right now because THIS IS AN FAQ....not a freaking conversation.
If you want to try and get my thread stickied, more power to you. I tried and I failed.


----------



## david_594 (May 16, 2004)

http://www.rpi.edu/~carabd/gearswap.pdf


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*FS: 02A clutch cable bracket for conversion*

02A clutch cable bracket, RARE part! Off a Rallye Golf G60.
I have one of these brackets for sale, I'll take $90 plus shipping for it. LMK.....


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the following:
what is the stock MK4 12v flywheel weight?
What is the stock MK4 24v FLywheel weight?
What are the gear ratios for the mk4 12v 5 speed transmission?
What are the gear ratios for the MK4 24v GTI and 24V GLI 6 speed( if they are different )?


----------



## TurboniumHillfolk (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: (kepone)*

ive got a 020 7a trans code box in my rabbit
what do i need to swap in a 3.67 r+p?
my buddy has a bunch of 16v trannies with them in it 
can i rob one of these,i thought the pinion shaft is bigger or somethin


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

who sells a complete rebuild kit for the 020?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (SvenRasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SvenRasta* »_who sells a complete rebuild kit for the 020?

Stop posting questions in the FAQ!! This FAQ is terrible and ridiculous as it is without even more clutter.
Go open up a new topic, ask a question, and post in the FAQ when you have an ANSWER to share. I tried rebuilding this FAQ in a nice organized manner, but apparently the admins deleted my post.
What is wrong with this forum?


----------



## BLWN4BNGR (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (groggory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *groggory* »_Stop posting questions in the FAQ!! This FAQ is terrible and ridiculous as it is without even more clutter.
Go open up a new topic, ask a question, and post in the FAQ when you have an ANSWER to share. I tried rebuilding this FAQ in a nice organized manner, but apparently the admins deleted my post.
What is wrong with this forum?

I'm with you man! Just cause this is a FAQ post... Does not mean you should ask questions in here frequently! This is supposed to be informative information.
Good luck finding it though.... Have to file through 3 pages of conversations. Someone clean this up ... please.. For the sake of the next guy.


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: (BLWN4BNGR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLWN4BNGR* »_
I'm with you man! Just cause this is a FAQ post... Does not mean you should ask questions in here frequently! This is supposed to be informative information.
Good luck finding it though.... Have to file through 3 pages of conversations. Someone clean this up ... please.. For the sake of the next guy.
I'm sorry, all I heard was BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH








haha


----------



## whitedog (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: TDI 5th gear for MkIV 02J/02A transmission - part numbers and sources (phatvw)*

PHATVW, that list of part numbers you listed... some of those numbers start with 02Z, some with 02Z some with 02D. Does that mean that they are from 02A, 02Z, and 02D transmissions, respectively? 
Do you, or anyone, know if other gear sets in the 02Z or 02D transmissions will swap into the 02J transmission?


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: TDI 5th gear for MkIV 02J/02A transmission - part numbers and sources (whitedog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitedog* »_PHATVW, that list of part numbers you listed... some of those numbers start with 02Z, some with 02Z some with 02D. Does that mean that they are from 02A, 02Z, and 02D transmissions, respectively? 
Do you, or anyone, know if other gear sets in the 02Z or 02D transmissions will swap into the 02J transmission?

The part numbers for the 02J transmission begins with 02A, so who knows. VW is wacky. A lot of parts are interchangeable... It only gets worse when you compare AUdi parts and VW parts - they can be exactly the same part with two different numbers!


----------



## 7a2 (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (trixrabite)*


_Quote »_I was wondering what happens when you end up losing 5 gear do to low oil in the transmission. I have not had my car in 5 th gear do to not driving it that fast. I bought it with a clunking noise and using a board against the transmission case I heard like a clunk every time it made a revolution. I thought at fist the noise was being caused by a bad axle but after lifting the car up and checking the play it does not have much play at all at the wheels. I started it up and put it into gear and did notice this clunking noise. The cause of this clunk also has an affect on the car as it tends to place a load on the engine. It shifts through the gears ok, all though I have not had it up to 5 th gear. I have not driven it above 30 mph but the noise is definitely there and as I said i placed a board against the case with it in gear and did hear a very distinct thump every revoltion. I am not sure if it resides in the transmission itself or in the differential. I am not sure if anyone has run across this problem, or if it means I will have to take the transmission apart in order to find the problem...

I'm having this same problem. 
And some noises with the clutch out at idle, which if i could hear it (too much wind noise from the drivers side window) i would think those same grinding noise are there when i'm in gear. I'm curious if i'm seriously low on gear oil... or if i have a chronic trans issue. :shrug: any help ?


----------



## whitedog (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: TDI 5th gear for MkIV 02J/02A transmission - part numbers and sources (phatvw)*

So, I guess it's a matter of ETKA and trying to make educated guesses based on part numbers found. I certainly haven't found anything definitive on what transmissions have gears that will interchange.


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

ok, 020 gears and 02a/02j gears wilL NOT INTERCHANGE. now alot of stuff between 02a and 02j will interchange, but I don't know all the technicalities here. I think al the 02a/j gears will interchange, and also 02B, 02C, and 02D tranny internals for the most part


----------



## whitedog (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_ok, 020 gears and 02a/02j gears wilL NOT INTERCHANGE. now alot of stuff between 02a and 02j will interchange, but I don't know all the technicalities here. I think al the 02a/j gears will interchange, and also 02B, 02C, and 02D tranny internals for the most part


So you are saying that the 02b, 02c and 02d transmission gears will likely interchange into the 02a/j?
I just want to be sure I'm understanding this right.


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (whitedog)*

FYI -- world impex has both the 0.717 and 0.700 fifth gear sets (02a) for less than any of the links ive seen above. The 0.717 parts are $145 and $111, thats over $100 cheaper than autotech's kit, and you're getting the same parts. the 0.700 gears are even cheaper.


----------



## climbingcue (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (G60ING)*

Great info!!!

_Quote, originally posted by *G60ING* »_Lets not let this topic fall off the screen maybe we can find a moderator to leave it sticky http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh BTW here is some 02J tranny codes provided by a kind Vortexer that looked them up on his bentley http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
1.8T trannys coded: EBQ, EMT, EGX, FBW:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.300-1.944-1.308-1.029-0.837-3.938
TDI trannys coded: DQY, EBJ, EGR:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.788-2.118-1.360-0.971-0.756-3.389
2.0 trannys coded: DZQ, EBP, EGT, EKG, EKH, EMS, EZK, FBV:
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.778-2.118-1.360-1.029-0.837-4.235
VR6 trannys coded: DZC, EHC, EGF, EWW, FBY, FCF
_1st___2nd___3rd___4th___5th___R&P_
3.625-2.071-1.474-1.038-0.844-3.389


----------



## mk3_vdub (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: VW transmission FAQ (climbingcue)*

02A trans codes
CDM vs CCM all shifts at 6500rpm with 205/50R-15 stock wheels
CCM Trans code from a GTI: 
cruising in 5th gear at 60mph = 2482rpm
cruising in 5th gear at 80 mph = 3310rpm
1st gear= 39mph
Rev drop to 2nd = 2757 rpm
2nd gear= 67mph
Rev drop to 3rd = 2173 rpm
3rd gear= 100mph
Rev drop to 4th = 1395 rpm
4th gear= 127mph
Rev drop to 5th = 1246 rpm
5th gear= 157mph

CDM Trans code from a Corrado: 
cruising in 5th gear at 60mph = 2671rpm
cruising in 5th gear at 80 mph = 3562 rpm
1st gear= 37mph
Rev drop to 2nd = 2679 rpm
2nd gear= 62mph
Rev drop to 3rd = 2191 rpm
3rd gear= 93mph
Rev drop to 4th = 1391 rpm
4th gear= 118mph
Rev drop to 5th = 1246 rpm
5th gear= 145mph


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (whitedog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whitedog* »_

So you are saying that the 02b, 02c and 02d transmission gears will likely interchange into the 02a/j?
I just want to be sure I'm understanding this right.

yes, that is correct


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

02A 0.717 5th Gear Swap









I did this install. With a stock R+P from MK3 VR6, and a big fat turbo 3.0L i'm not happy w/ the results.
80 MPH ~ 2500rpm (too low, lower than a stock R32's 6th gear)
4000rpm ~ 110MPH!
Conclusion : Even with a big turbo 3.0L, i'ld rather have the TDI (0.755) set, unless you have a big R+P as well. There IS NO WAY to use the whole RPM range unless I go to bonneville salt flats. The shift from 4th to my new 7th gear sucks and I have to shift down from 5th to 4th if I go under 65 on the freeway.
-m


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

does anyone know of a kit that i can buy for my car that is JUST a longer 5th gear??? i drive 100 highway miles everyday and 70mph= 3100rpm and id really like to get that down


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

I am attempting to work with vortex staff and moderators to clean this thread up of all the useless posts and keep it informative as I intended it to be for all of us. your cooaperation is much appreeciated


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: (austin neuschafer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austin neuschafer* »_I am attempting to work with vortex staff and moderators to clean this thread up of all the useless posts and keep it informative as I intended it to be for all of us. your cooaperation is much appreeciated

First, thanks for sending out that plug so quick. Exactly what I needed.
Second....I already cleaned up this thread awhile back and my thread was mysteriously deleted. I went through and dug out and organized every bit of information from this FAQ into an easy to read thread using the 1.8t FAQ format as a model.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2348933
There's the link. If you can have a moderator dig out an archive of that thread, I seriously put quite alot of time into reorganizing it. Kinda ticked me off when it just got deleted.
Good luck to you. This forum is a wealth of information.


----------



## fortran (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm tryng to get the gear ratios of a 02A box code CBA, any idea?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (fortran)*

Holy crap! This is the worst FAQ on the entire site.








Mods, you guys need to step up. There's, at best, only about two pages of good info here.








Clean it up, lock it, direct FAQ contributors to PM you with their contributions. Check out the 1.8t FAQ to see how a FAQ is supposed to look.


----------

